# Lighting advice



## Andrew Butler (27 Dec 2016)

I have had a look through various other threads but just not finding the answers I'm looking for. I have an aquarium 800x550x450mm 31x22x18" (LxWxH) and am looking for a light to go with it, I'm undecided yet as to exactly which way to go but I will see how it goes.

My ideal lighting would be controllable by programming (whether that's USB, bluetooth or similar I am not bothered) it would be nice to have a moonlight function to enjoy the tank of an evening also.

Open to suggestions


----------



## alto (27 Dec 2016)

Budget?


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Dec 2016)

I don't want to throw money away but I would be willing to spend upto £800 if it was needed.


----------



## alto (27 Dec 2016)

If you don't mind the size of the luminaire, I'd look for T5 & LED combination such as Giessmann Aurora-Hybrid
- excellent control of both LED & T5


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Dec 2016)

I had a hybrid on my last Marine aquarium but I think I might stick to led only this time. I thought I had put that but clearly forgot.


----------



## alto (28 Dec 2016)

I have one tank with T5, others with LED (not much available locally in T5, just old technology non-dimming etc)

I'm disappointed that Giessmann retained that massive luminaire body (from their HQI ~T5 systems) so must admit I'd not invest on that basis
- I still very much like the esthetics of the fluorescent over LED: I have Kessil, ADA, Current USA (Satellite Pro +), I've seen the Fluval/Hagen LED options, Ecotech Radion XR15 FW, Maxspect Razor 

(Un)fortunately LED R&D is very much driven by the Reef & Saltwater side of the hobby ... I don't see much improvement in planted tank options since 2014 (3 years is a LONG time) & some have disappeared from vendor lists or been discontinued by manufacturers   

Depending on your area, there are more (brand) options but when I look at the online specifications, there's nothing revolutionary - more manufacturers seem to be embracing the "_select a spectrum_" (from our marine developed LED) as an answer to planted tank lighting.

When you find a system of interest request PAR & watt data based upon freshwater application (most "_select a spectrum_" options only list actual data based upon marine applications - depending on the emmitor array, you may only be using half the LEDs & possibly significantly less of the power)


LUPYLED is extraordinary but not within my budget  - they need a base model


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Dec 2016)

I am going to have to try and have a real concentrated study on which colours, frequency, temperature etc plants need and see which marine based units can be used in a freshwater situation. easier said than done though i think!


----------



## Costa (28 Dec 2016)

Andrew, a good place to start would be the Tropica guide to aquarium lights, here:

http://tropica.com/en/guide/make-your-aquarium-a-success/light/

I think you will find that the saltwater light temperature, spectrum and lumen is very different to the light needed for freshwater plants to photosynthesize and that it might lead to unmanageable algae growth.


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Dec 2016)

thanks for the input, I'm sure the marine based ones are a lot more powerful also. I will have a look


----------



## KipperSarnie (28 Dec 2016)

Just a word of warning from experience or from stupidity!

I went over to LED's for a couple of reasons, temperature fluctuation & a sunrise / sunset & moonlight control.
I ruined my tank with Algea, to much light I'm slowly getting it back on an even keel.
I'm using TMC Grow Beams, to overcome the problem I dropped them to 25% they're now at 45% & I don't think I'll be going to 100%.


----------



## foxfish (28 Dec 2016)

I have suffered from over lighting in recent years too, as soon as I switched from 2 x T5 to LED (TMC) I have had algae issues ever since!
For many years T5s were really successful & these pages were full of members beautiful tanks, it might just be a coincidence but you don't seem to see so many pictures nowadays just complaints about algae!
I can clearly remember trying to convince folk not to use 4 or 6 tubes as 2 x T5 the length of the tank was such a successful formula, I now have my LEDs running at 60% and 18" inches above the tank.
If only Parr meters were more reasonably in price we might stand a better chance of hitting the sweet spot without months of experimenting with fickle  percentages?


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Dec 2016)

It seems the more I look into this the more it is clear that the UK is just left behind in the LED over planted tank world. Yes, most 'higher end' LED units are aimed at coral growth but if you can individually tune each colour then you could quite probably bring them over to work with plants by understand which colours trigger photosynthesis, growth etc. It would also be useful to understand which colours would not start these things off so you could enjoy watching your tank lit up without affecting the plants.

The cheaper LED lights used by most in the UK it seems you can only turn the intensity up/down on all channels at once which I think is no good at all.


----------



## alto (28 Dec 2016)

Andrew Butler said:


> most 'higher end' LED units are aimed at coral growth but if you can individually tune each colour


not according to some of the more plant (& LED & PUR) technical articles I've read (sorry no bookmarks) - look at the emitter details & they are generally still very much blue (un)balanced ... you can't get wavelengths that aren't there (not sure that makes any sense as written)

I run Kessil A160 Tuna Sun on one tank, algae is very minimal in this tank.

I don't know what TMC is doing now with their plant series - they received great technical reviews on their AquayRay series
My LED list was based upon what's locally available, there are some great EU brands as well


----------



## rebel (29 Dec 2016)

Andrew, look into the chihiro a series lights. They are simple and can be dimmed manually or with a TC 420.


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Dec 2016)

The Chihiro doesn't seem to have the control I would like but thanks.

Alto - I know the frequencies mostly at the blue end with the marine designed fittings, I need to understand a bit more about what frequencies photosynthesis mainly relies upon. I just don't think as many people understand about the lighting wavelength and frequencies like they do in the reef keeping community but that understanding is what corals need to photosynthesise not plants.



alto said:


> wavelengths that aren't there (not sure that makes any sense as written)


By that I think you are meaning you can only get 465nm if that is what the LED is set at?


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jan 2017)

you would need at least an par outlet of 300 watts per gallon meaning that would be 255mm above the water surface with a depth of 45cm, lighting variation would be in the spectrum of above 127par of output wavelength meaning nearing the nano mole of 10^6.6.. so it would have to be on at least for 7 to 10 hours with an average of 100 hours or less per week, with no need of circumbrance of average, just make sure its 100 hours or less to 70 hours. that would give your 4 in the day and 3 or 5 in the night


----------



## Lindy (9 Jan 2017)

I have 2 dsuny led panels for sale that would be more than enough light! They will still be in the sales section. Programmable over 4 channels...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (11 Jan 2017)

Hello,

Need suggestion.

For my 24"x15"x15" tank, I am looking for some good led lighting. 

Can anybody help me in this regards !!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Butler (11 Jan 2017)

If you read the above thread there are some suggestions dotted around.



Abhishankar Adhikary said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (11 Jan 2017)

Thanks Andrew. I already gone through the thread. Except Chihiro and  Kessil A160 Tuna Sun I didn't get any good one. 

Also I want to know for Led what should be the ideal wattage !! Currently I am running some local one but not up to the mark.

Previously I was using 2 X 36 watt PLL and 1 X 24 T5HO.

I am not sure how much Led wattage needed. That's why I asked ..........

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Butler (11 Jan 2017)

I'm quite sure watts isn't the best way to go about LED lighting, most are measured in PAR.
If you look at manufacturers website they normally show how big an area they cover so you can see what size you need or whether you need multiple


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (11 Jan 2017)

Well so what should be standard PAR for each Gallon!! 

Like for normal PLL or T5 we assume 3 watt per gallon.


----------



## Andrew Butler (11 Jan 2017)

Abhishankar Adhikary said:


> Well so what should be standard PAR for each Gallon!!
> 
> Like for normal PLL or T5 we assume 3 watt per gallon.



I've no idea is the simple answer. I'm far from the best placed person to help you but if you are looking for an off the shelf product then why not just go by what the manufacturer recommends for a particular light?


----------



## sgdiscus (12 Jan 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> I have had a look through various other threads but just not finding the answers I'm looking for. I have an aquarium 800x550x450mm 31x22x18" (LxWxH) and am looking for a light to go with it, I'm undecided yet as to exactly which way to go but I will see how it goes.
> 
> My ideal lighting would be controllable by programming (whether that's USB, bluetooth or similar I am not bothered) it would be nice to have a moonlight function to enjoy the tank of an evening also.
> 
> Open to suggestions



Hi Andrew,

Sharing my own limited experience with LED lights. First some caveats - my previous experience in lighting with planted tanks are Aquazonic T5 which is the staple in my part of the world. I used them for years with relative success and on the occasions when I get lazy with filter maintenance, WCs or CO2 top-ups, I get outbreaks of algae. Then I went from the T5 to the Aquazonic LED - non adjustable. I found the reduction in heat output much better for my planted tank and I did away with a blowing fan for maintaining my water temperature. Honestly, I did not do much research on those LED lights but I found them great for plant growth (tiger lotus, wisteria, etc). Admittedly these plants are easy plants (I think).

Last year Jun, on impulse, I went for Aqua Illumination Prime (aka AI Prime). I think it has the customisations that you want - adjustable lighting for each spectrum (White Cool, Red, Green, Deep Blue, Blue, Violet and UV). My version is the older model called AI Prime. The newer ones are the AI Prime HD. It is adjustable 24/7. You may want to check them out if it is available in your part of the world.


----------



## Andrew Butler (12 Jan 2017)

Thanks SG, I've had my eye on those but not got them yet. Have you hung them on the wire? If so how do they sit!


----------



## sgdiscus (12 Jan 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> Thanks SG, I've had my eye on those but not got them yet. Have you hung them on the wire? If so how do they sit!


I used the goose neck fixtures which are quite sturdy and well made. I think mine was the 18 inch. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabb.D (15 Jan 2017)

metal halides are the best


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2017)

Try Timons thread List of LED fixtures for more info. I find looking up and reading example George Farmer and others set ups ,noting tank size,make of lighting etc a good way to find answers ,also most reputable lighting companies in this field will reply with queries.My own thinking is avoid too cheap and too expensive


----------

